# Subox Mini Starter kit for noob



## Andre_B (7/8/15)

Hi all

Anyone know where I could get a Subox Mini Starter Kit bundled together with everything I would need to get started (batteries, charger etc.)? 
I am a complete newbie when it comes to all of this, so would like an experienced vendor who could put a complete package together for me...


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/15)

I've moved this from the classifieds section as vendors aren't allowed to reply there.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Frostbite (7/8/15)

Yo bud, we have 1 left until Wednesday. Got the new efest batteries and some juice to send you on your merry vaping way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (7/8/15)

www.atomixvapes.co.za


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim (7/8/15)

You can get from me, we have both colors and also batteries


----------



## Vapeowave (7/8/15)

stock just in aswell bud


----------



## Andre_B (8/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've moved this from the classifieds section as vendors aren't allowed to reply there.



Thanks, still new to the site and trying to figure out all the different threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre_B (8/8/15)

Thanks guys for the replies... Appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/15)

Andre_B said:


> Thanks, still new to the site and trying to figure out all the different threads.


That's what we're here for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (20/8/15)

we have stock
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/mods/kanger-subox-mini-kit-50w-black/


----------



## KieranD (21/8/15)

@Andre_B I do a bundle for the guys  
The bundle includes the Subox, Battery and 1x 30ml E-Liquid Project Juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nooby (21/8/15)

Wow, competition is tight lol. Good to see so much Vendors


----------



## The Newby (23/8/15)

@Nooby

we do have black and white should you still require stock


----------

